# looking for as much marmoset info as possible :)



## chloes critters (Sep 11, 2012)

hi i would like to ask all marmoset keepers for as much advice as possible about all aspects of keeping these lovely animals :2thumb: i have been reading up online for a while but always find it best to get first hand knowledge so anything would be appreciated, im not going to rush into getting any marmosets and would rather have everything perfect before actually buying them (ive been thinking this over for a few years but finally have the financial stability to provide them with the best possible care and housing) 
So anything you can tell me would help eg. size of enclosure (i was thinking of converting my garage or most of it to be there indoor/outdoor run and building out into the garden but also having a night time enclosure in the house to keep them safe. how many is advisable i know they dont really like being alone but how many would you suggest for a happy group? treats, toys, enrichment, handling ect 
thank you in advance :flrt:


----------



## tonyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

chloes critters said:


> hi i would like to ask all marmoset keepers for as much advice as possible about all aspects of keeping these lovely animals :2thumb: i have been reading up online for a while but always find it best to get first hand knowledge so anything would be appreciated, im not going to rush into getting any marmosets and would rather have everything perfect before actually buying them (ive been thinking this over for a few years but finally have the financial stability to provide them with the best possible care and housing)
> So anything you can tell me would help eg. size of enclosure (i was thinking of converting my garage or most of it to be there indoor/outdoor run and building out into the garden but also having a night time enclosure in the house to keep them safe. how many is advisable i know they dont really like being alone but how many would you suggest for a happy group? treats, toys, enrichment, handling ect
> thank you in advance :flrt:


• View forum - Primates
http://www.marmosetcare.com/


----------



## chloes critters (Sep 11, 2012)

ok when looking at some enclosures they dont have outside access is this needed? am i better not giving outside access or giving it?


----------



## chloes critters (Sep 11, 2012)

also bath or no bath? can you use a sand bath or another alternative if they dont like to be bathed?


----------



## tonyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

chloes critters said:


> ok when looking at some enclosures they dont have outside access is this needed? am i better not giving outside access or giving it?


If possible, create outdoor enclosures with a heated indoor enclosure attached to it. Marmosets need vitamin D3 which can only be found in sunlight and this for their bone structure. Remember, vitamin D3 is only produced through natural sunlight and is none existent through glass. If you’re unable to provide an outdoor enclosure for your marmosets, make sure you sprinkle vitamin D3 powder over their food a few times a week.

^^^ that is a copy and paste from a care sheet. I have never owned a marmoset and the information is from research by myself


----------



## tonyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

chloes critters said:


> also bath or no bath? can you use a sand bath or another alternative if they dont like to be bathed?


I dont no about bathing one of these animals but if there is 2, normally they would clean each other


----------



## chloes critters (Sep 11, 2012)

thank you :2thumb: im going to be making an out door run from the indoor enclosure so was just checking im planning right, im making a 'care sheet' with everything i find before starting work on my set up but hoping that within the next 12 months i will be ready to add some common marmosets into a ready developed environment


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

You would be better off getting a very safe indoor/outdoor enclosure in place. You mention handling, and possibly taking them inside each night...as far as I am aware this would not be the 'norm'. Most keepers I know only use a bare minimum amount of 'handling' in order to safely transport to the vet when necessary. In my opinion they shouldn't be handled in the same way as, say, a rabbit, as after all they are not 'pets'.
Have a good read through the site posted above (Common Marmoset Care - Home) as it's quite a good one and endorsed/supported by the PSGB - bear in mind much of it is actually aimed at research facilities though. This is also a useful document and gives a good starting point http://archive.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/cruelty/documents/primate-cop.pdf As I understand it, the information in that document can be used in prosecution cases where there is neglect, as it sets the minimum standards expected.


----------



## chloes critters (Sep 11, 2012)

thank you the enclosure im thinking of doing will be an insulated garage with a space sectioned off to put a secure mesh wall and a door so i can get in and not risk them getting out with a kind of door/ lifting panel where the window currently is to a secure out door enclosure so i can open or close it as unnecessary say if it snows or nighttime. As ive been researching i have seen a lot of people handling excessively (not what i want to do but i would aim to get them to maybe come over so i can check for any issues or be able to catch them for a vet trip ect) thats why i asked about handling.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

chloes critters said:


> thank you the enclosure im thinking of doing will be an insulated garage with a space sectioned off to put a secure mesh wall and a door so i can get in and not risk them getting out with a kind of door/ lifting panel where the window currently is to a secure out door enclosure so i can open or close it as unnecessary say if it snows or nighttime. As ive been researching i have seen a lot of people handling excessively (not what i want to do but i would aim to get them to maybe come over so i can check for any issues or be able to catch them for a vet trip ect) thats why i asked about handling.


Sounds good.
Theyl come to you for locusts etc to check for issues.
Handling causes stress.
Stress leads to ilness.
Catching for vets is easy.
Just go in and do it.
Job done..
But wouldnt bring inside.
Make secure inside n outside and leave them too it.
Good idea to roof section of outside for shade and shelter.
Ours get outside all year long.
Rain hail or shine.
Theyre not daft.
Can go out in cold weather and go bk to heat.
Quite hardy.


----------



## chloes critters (Sep 11, 2012)

thank you :2thumb: so i do i need to close off the outside section at all or leave it open all the time? i was thinking that if they get used to coming to me for bits of food when i go in that they may get used to coming close or climbing on me and that may make catching easier for when it has to be done? maybe then they wont see me as a threat but just part of the scenery that gives tasty food


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Make sure you put up some pics of the enclosures when done, sounds like they could be a good example for others :2thumb:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

chloes critters said:


> thank you :2thumb: so i do i need to close off the outside section at all or leave it open all the time? i was thinking that if they get used to coming to me for bits of food when i go in that they may get used to coming close or climbing on me and that may make catching easier for when it has to be done? maybe then they wont see me as a threat but just part of the scenery that gives tasty food


Not really.
You become the catchy person for a while as they take ages to gain trust again.
Its always better in my opinion to have 2 people keeping them.
Same person does catching all the time.
And for feeds.
They eat at first light and early afternoon mostly.
I feed at 7am
Wife puts afternoon feed out at about 2pm.
Insects late afternoon or sometimes between feeds.
Depends what it is.
We keep outside enclosure half covered and the rest is open.


----------



## chloes critters (Sep 11, 2012)

so if i get my husband to do any catching that needs doing i wont loose their trust but he will have to build it up again? i will be doing all of the cleaning and the majority of the feeding but my husband would be doing the odd midday feeds when im in work early, whats peoples opinion on a live pear or apple tree in outside enclosures (with extras) or just branches(with extras)?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

They will destroy trees really quickly.
Branches are best.
Years ago spent nearly 2000 on bamboo plants etc.
Looked really good.
But not for long.
Getting it correct is good for them.
But dont forget maintinance.
And catching.
People thing lots of toys and puzzles etc.
Simple is best.
Good diet and plenty places to hide food.
Or insects is best.
But thats my opinion.


----------



## monstervivs (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello, my best advice to you is to keep asking just as you are and take a little from each or even better try and find a animal sanctuary and see if you can help out for a few days.
Reading i know is so important but there is so, so much more to it. Find um and ask
As for a outdoor area I think its a must. They are in no way domesticated as much as other pets of today and still exhibit so many natural behaviours which you will never see by keeping them indoors, it's to sterile, its all about scent with them The best place to start is hit anything on their wild counterparts, you'll get more from that than any care sheet.
Have some pretty good diet sheets and some other bits if you would like?


----------



## monstervivs (Feb 16, 2013)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> They will destroy trees really quickly.
> Branches are best.
> Years ago spent nearly 2000 on bamboo plants etc.
> Looked really good.
> ...


I think your opinion is a very good one, simple is best
Branches are the way forward and whats so good about them is you can move them wherever you want, even daily.
(and they hold their scent


----------



## chloes critters (Sep 11, 2012)

monstervivs said:


> Hello, my best advice to you is to keep asking just as you are and take a little from each or even better try and find a animal sanctuary and see if you can help out for a few days.
> Reading i know is so important but there is so, so much more to it. Find um and ask
> As for a outdoor area I think its a must. They are in no way domesticated as much as other pets of today and still exhibit so many natural behaviours which you will never see by keeping them indoors, it's to sterile, its all about scent with them The best place to start is hit anything on their wild counterparts, you'll get more from that than any care sheet.
> Have some pretty good diet sheets and some other bits if you would like?


yes please anything that others have found works is a definite help :2thumb: we visit monkey park in tenerife each year (how i fell in love) and i always sit observing them its far from natural behavior but closer than the ones where im working but i will also ask the keepers in work it cant do any harm thanks for the idea


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

chloes critters said:


> yes please anything that others have found works is a definite help :2thumb: we visit monkey park in tenerife each year (how i fell in love) and i always sit observing them its far from natural behavior but closer than the ones where im working but i will also ask the keepers in work it cant do any harm thanks for the idea


Where do you work?


----------



## chloes critters (Sep 11, 2012)

a safari park


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

chloes critters said:


> a safari park


Theyd advise you.
Surely.
There ok at stirling.
But more knoledge of bigger primates.
If you got relationship with them.
They could help you source.
Breeders ok with parks etc.
But id ask.
Good place to work.
I couldnt though...


----------

